# Who Said It Doesn't Get Cold In SoCal?



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of Smokey "enjoying" the cold weather:





































And here's a view of the frontyard:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow.....

It snows there??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow! I love the snow... i wish it snowed here in north florida! Great photos! Be careful that your boy doesn't get his tongue stuck to the fence!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Where I live rarely, however, the next city (Palmdale) gets snow in the mountains yearly. I've been living here in Lancaster for 5 years, and for 2 of those years, we had snow, but only enough to leave a thin layer of white for about half the day. This time Dec. 17-18, 2008 we got at least 5 inches or so, it was pretty cool!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww there's my boy in his igloo ... Let him come inside !!!! He looks great and where have you been Mr?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

AWE, The poor guy. Nes you big meanie!! lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Holly Crap are those photos from today. No snow here at the beaches in OC it's over 80 today!!!! Gotta love winter in SoCal!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Aww there's my boy in his igloo ... Let him come inside !!!! He looks great and where have you been Mr?


He can't come inside, the Mrs. won't allow it. I had been on vacation, and bonding with my baby girl that was born on 12/18/08, so I didn't have a chance to come online, since I turned my home office into a nursery.



ericschevy said:


> AWE, The poor guy. Nes you big meanie!! lol


Meanie? I put straw in there, he'll be all right. Even though it looks cold, it's not like it got to the negative numbers... hell I don't even think it got below 30 degrees.



Elvisfink said:


> Holly Crap are those photos from today. No snow here at the beaches in OC it's over 80 today!!!! Gotta love winter in SoCal!!


Nah, those pics were from 12/17/08, I just hadn't had a chance to post any. Today, here at my work (Brentwood) it's 85 degrees and feels like 80, Meanwhile at home in Lancaster it's currently 68 degrees and feels like 64, yup we get some cold weather over in the high desert... well cold for our standards, LMFAO.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Papa congrats on the new baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you I know you must be busy and excited at the same time. I missed ya glad the baby is doing ok ... What a great early christmas gift... You know I can't wait to see the new baby I bet she is beautiful just like your other 2


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, I only say that because mine are house dogs..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Hey Papa congrats on the new baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you I know you must be busy and excited at the same time. I missed ya glad the baby is doing ok ... What a great early christmas gift... You know I can't wait to see the new baby I bet she is beautiful just like your other 2


Thanks, I'm excited and tired, getting up every 2-3 hours is no joke, hahahaha. She definitely has an appetite like her daddy. Here's a pic fresh from this morning:












ericschevy said:


> LOL, I only say that because mine are house dogs..


lol, well then your dogs are very lucky. My boy gets no love with being in the house... at least when the wife is around, LMFAO.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

TAWWWWW ... she is gorgeous what a pretty baby you must be proud and tired LOL .. I remember those days very well


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, she has her mother's evil stare LMFAO.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Nes! Congratulations on the new baby!
And damn, SmokeDawg is looking good!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Congrats, dad! I didn't know it snowed in Cali either..lol. Yeah that straw is enough to keep warm. My babies have been roughin' it lately. All three pups stay in the same kennel (at least for now...lol) and sleep in Dogloos packed with straw, so if they can handle it, Smokey will be alright.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys! And now I see that after those 2 days of snow/ice I don't have to worry about him not surviving the cold. I'm also going to add one of those plastic flaps on the opening, just to keep that cold draft from getting in. We are known for having cold winds over here.


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

i'm here in the san fernando valley , and we dont EVER get that....


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

NesOne said:


> I'm also going to add one of those plastic flaps on the opening, just to keep that cold draft from getting in.


I saved all the flaps from our Dogloos, I never put them on there as I figured they would chew them to pieces overnight. Maybe if they were made of stainless steel or something...lol. I think you'll be fine without them but if Smokey has no chewing issues...go for it. My dogs like to chew the doghouses themselves, I'm expecting to wake up one day and there will be no houses left...just plastic shavings everywhere..lol.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! your babie is beautiful! congrats! ah, i remember those days, they are sweet, so quiet, even at their loudest...ahh....oh, and the most important part : you can put them in one spot and they will STAY! yea, there's a trick you dont see to often! lol! 
na, on the real, congrats! they are a joy and they grow up waaaaay to fast!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

holy crap, i live in CA and didnt know it snowed over there. lmao... aw and ur baby girl is precious!!!  congrats! shes gonna be a head turner lol...


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Congrats on the lil one she is precious!!! As for the snow in SoCal.... do you own winter items?


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Good ol socal weather. remember a couple of years ago we had a dry cold snap? All the palm nursery's lost their entire yards. 20's in the desert valley's... *whew* It doesn't happen often but every now and then we get a season that doesn't involve Fire


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha .. Smokey can come to my house for the winter I'll feed him and he can come inside LOL hehehehe


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I saved all the flaps from our Dogloos, I never put them on there as I figured they would chew them to pieces overnight. Maybe if they were made of stainless steel or something...lol. I think you'll be fine without them but if Smokey has no chewing issues...go for it. My dogs like to chew the doghouses themselves, I'm expecting to wake up one day and there will be no houses left...just plastic shavings everywhere..lol.


I thought about that, so instead of buying the correct one for $25, I'm just going to buy a plastic mat from Walmart or something for less, and cut it to the right size, hahahaha. So far, he's not much of a chewer, but I know that can change.



chic4pits said:


> OMG! your babie is beautiful! congrats! ah, i remember those days, they are sweet, so quiet, even at their loudest...ahh....oh, and the most important part : you can put them in one spot and they will STAY! yea, there's a trick you dont see to often! lol!
> na, on the real, congrats! they are a joy and they grow up waaaaay to fast!!!


Thank you, and yup I really enjoy the crying that she does right now, it sounds so cute, lol.



LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> holy crap, i live in CA and didnt know it snowed over there. lmao... aw and ur baby girl is precious!!!  congrats! shes gonna be a head turner lol...


You didn't know? Where I live we're about 1 hour away from Mountain High (city of Wrightwood), so I see snow every year, and on my daily commute, lol. Thanks, and when she turns heads they will see my evil stare too, lmao.



lil bit pit karma said:


> Congrats on the lil one she is precious!!! As for the snow in SoCal.... do you own winter items?


Thanks, 'winter items'? uhhh, I have a pair of snow gloves and that's about it. It's funny, because I didn't think it was a big deal having the snow for 2 days, but they shut the schools down, and closed the freeway, LOL.



GnarlyBlue said:


> Good ol socal weather. remember a couple of years ago we had a dry cold snap? All the palm nursery's lost their entire yards. 20's in the desert valley's... *whew* It doesn't happen often but every now and then we get a season that doesn't involve Fire


I remember, 2 years ago on Martin Luther King day I woke up to no water in the house, and then around 2 pm all of a sudden my water started working again, damn main pipe was frozen. So that night I filled up a pot of water, and the next morning when the pipe was frozen again, I boiled the water and tossed it on there... problem solved. Talk about "Mickey Mousing" it, huh? LMAO.



SadieBlues said:


> Haha .. Smokey can come to my house for the winter I'll feed him and he can come inside LOL hehehehe


What are you trying to say? That I don't feed him?  He's actually gotten spoiled lately with chicken and ribs. I already told you, I'll trade you Smokey for Simba


----------

